# parent of type 1



## tracytrue (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi all , im Tracy mum to Jake hes 6 years of age , and was diagnosed with type 1 on the 12/8/07 . Hes currently on 2 injections a day , Novomix 30 & Novorapid when needed . Not yet carb counting . Would be very nice to hear from other parents . Would just like to let people know of a great site www.childrenwithdiabetes.com , loads of good of advice . There is also a children with diabetes mailing list for those of us living in the UK. Loads of great people on the mailing list . This can be found on the CWD website .


----------



## Admin (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome to the site Tracy - we are hoping that everyone will share and support on this site - which is especially for the UK. Hope you have fun and make friends


----------



## faurfi (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello Tracy,  trying desperately to remember whether or not we have "met" as yet?  I too belong to the childrenwithdiabetes.com uk mailing list which as you say has some wonderful members on it.  I have two children with diabetes.  My son was diagnosed a year ago at the age of 12 and is currently on a Multiple Daily Injection regime of novarapid and lantus and my daughter who was diagnosed eight years ago at the age of two is now on an insulin pump.  It is very interesting as at our last clinic when we downloaded the graphs of the previous four weeks control both children had a similar pie chart despite being on different regimes, different sexes and different ages!


----------



## Candice (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi, I am a mum to 2 boys aged 10 and 7. My oldest was diagnosed type 1 at the age of 2. He is still on the 2 injections a day at the moment but we are looking into the basal bolus regime. Would be interested to hear if anyone could give me some of their hints and tips as to how to manage this as he is a little nervous about it all at the moment.
I too am diabetic and inject twice a day as well so will probably change as well to this regime if I feel it is manageable for the both of us.
Look forward to chatting to you all soon.


----------

